# The Arctic Giant - Recorded in Budapest



## Unison (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

It's been a while since I posted here, but
I wanted to make a little announcement of my new OST release for the
Danish documentary film "the Arctic Giant". It's an orchestral score
that accompanies a tale about the 220 year life of a bow-head whale in the
arctic waters between Canada and Greenland:

https://itunes.apple.com/album/arctic-g ... d633426288







:!: You can have an exclusive look at two of the printed scores :!: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f2rqzdeheo95c ... _proof.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3axf4us6z93me ... _proof.pdf

That be track 2 & 8 on the album.

I also want to give a big recommendation for the Orchestra in Budapest. Really great players!!

The 60 min. film will run on major networks and also be distributed
by National Geographic Channel.

best greetings
Nicklas Schmidt


----------



## Unison (May 9, 2013)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F85744205&secret_url=false[/flash]

More tracks at:
https://soundcloud.com/nicklas-schmidt/ ... t-original


----------

